# Does your rat eat chocolate?



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Does your rat eat chocolate? I only ask cos im curious....I always thought that chocolate wasnt really good for any animals really and yet i am finding on doing more rat research that a lot of rattie owners give thiers chocolate....some are even stating that it beneficial to rats to eat it...However my thought is that if they wouldnt find it on the wild, why and how come it can be beneficial???


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

a small amount in moderation is fine, dark chocolate helps with rats with RI's though,

HTH, John


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you sure they are all talking about human chocolate and not pet chocolate??
Human choc is posionous and should never be given to any pets under any circumstances really.

Marina


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Are you sure they are all talking about human chocolate and not pet chocolate??
> Human choc is posionous and should never be given to any pets under any circumstances really.
> 
> Marina



dark choc helps


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

As a rule mine don't get chocolate. HOWEVER, if you're giving meds a high cocoa rich chocolate (so dark) can really help.

Also wheras a dog may eat a chocolate bar and end up seriously ill for their weight the percentage of choc that rats can eat is substantially more..

Did that make any sense or was it jibberish. I know what I mean just not how to explain it lol. 

I wouldn't give it as a regular thing and only in very very small doses but it does have it's uses. 

Then again I could probably put cyanide on yoggie drops and they'd probably still eat those, so that's my method of choice. Ooo strawberries are great for meds too.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I give my lot dog chocolate on a nightly basis... Not human chocolate, though.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Chocolate contains theobromine. Normally chocolate is 1.3% theobromine. An average 80kg human would need to eat 80,000mg of theobromine to die. Thats equates to 6.15kg of chocolate. 

It is currently undetermined how much chocolate would be needed to kill a mouse or rat. By this I assume it would be quite a bit.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine love jaffa cakes...i found this out when they were out on the sofa with me and i had mine swiped right from under me...Obviously i wouldnt give them choccy all the time but i dont see how a treat occasionally couls be detrimental to their health. Moderation is the thing !


----------

